# A frame camper?



## Longstreet1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Anyone use one? What do you think of it? Thanks


----------



## sgeoriga (Dec 30, 2009)

I rented one while my pop up was being repaired.  We went to Vermont for a 2 week long trip.  It was very easy to set up and close.  Only took @ 5 minutes from parking to getting everything ready to camp.  If I did not have a pop up I would love to have one!  Although they cost a bit more, they are easy to tow and can go anywhere.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 30, 2009)

Love mine for convenience they can't be beat.  Setup and takedown in the rain is a snap.  I have a Chalet (fiberglass side instead of aluminum like the ALiner).  They are a bit more expensive, but you get a hard sided camper instead of canvas.  

PM if you want to talk about it.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 30, 2009)

The one I was thinking about got sold the next mornning, wound up getting a pop up


----------

